# Video from the ROAR Regional



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I must say this footage came out a lot better than last time. As I said before first time is usually marginal at best. But it looks like my ideas worked out and the video this time is much clearer with much better focus and color. First time I've taken all the cameras off auto mode and went with full manual settings. The first video is a up close and personal tour of the 'features' of the new track layout. Shot entirely with the satellite cameras. Just goes to show what you can do with a camera and a tripod unattended. If you have a camera get it out to the track and set it up. Move it around after every race and you'll be suprised at the gems that are on it afterwards. This is only a tiny fraction of the clips I have available this time. Close to 15 hours of tape all in all. I'm going to have to do them half at a time to even have enough disk space. My next project is to upgrade the old computer. Dual core lots more memory and a pair of sata disks. A sli dual head capable graphics card as well. That should keep me busy for a few months then its time to start saving up for that shoulder held pro camera I've had my eye on. Thanks to all who came up and encouraged my madness  I'll be back down soon to shoot some more. The video is in the encoder now that takes about an hour then I'll have to upload it. So I expect it will be online about 5pm. I'll post the links at that time.

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

oh sweet,cant wait to see it...thanks aging Griz!!! and thanks for the ProMoFo stickers!!!!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*No Problem*

Yea Steve Conway did a great job on the stickers. And of course Sparx who did the excellent artwork. He has a body for the bike I expect will be another awesome piece when its all finished up. This first video is a track tour in essence. But an up close and personal track tour. Shot all with the satellite cameras it shows what you can do with a camera or two unattended. Some pretty good stuff in this one and the exposure and color etc are much better than last time.

Embedded
www.promofo-racing.org/Hou-Roar-Track-Tour.html

Download
www.promofo-racing.org/video/Gulf/Hou-Roar-Track-Tour.wmv

Griz


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! Awsome job griz!

I have a question though. Why not let the track blue groove?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

it did bluegroove.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nice vid griz!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> it did bluegroove.


I mean like Performance Raceway blue grooved. That clay looks identical. If it wasnt watered you could run slicks. In fact you HAVE to run slicks or you wouldnt get much traction. Probably most guys wouldnt like that idea though. Nevermind, Ill go back in my corner... lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL. no i was there, and they water it all week, and i think stop thursday, then friday they stop messing with it. by the time the mains came around you probly could have run slicks. its just the way the camera angles were that made it look not bluegrooved. the fast line was almost solid blue/black


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yea it was a lot darker than it looked*

I still have a lot to learn about color correcting. I tried to get it to come out a bit more but then the red overpowered everything. It was black in lots of spots. Its hard to shoot under the roof. The outside is so much brighter if you get any of the sides in the frame it screws up the automatic exposure stuff. This time I did it all manually and it came out a lot better. I need some circular polarizers however. That will take the glare off the bodies so you can see the colors better. 3 55mm polarizers will set me back about 70 bucks but I'll have to get some soon. Its all the little stuff that ends up costing lots of cash. I'm pretty happy with the way they came out this time. The footage gets a little better each time I go out and you gotta love that. I'll get busy with the rest of it tomorrow. I'm going to lay around tonight I'm still a little tired and sore from all that shooting Sunday.

Griz


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

No nick it did not blue groove.If you would of seen Peformance you would know what biff was saying.It did start to grove.It would if we let it.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sweet stuff as always Griz!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Bump on a great vid. Thanks for all the hard work and posting. Made my morning coffee at work go down nice and smooth!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

The track had a nice looking groove and had just as much as the old Performance did. I've heard it is the same dirt as what PR had but do you remember what happened when it was moved outdoors? Same priniciple, you wouldn't have been able to run slicks, it was too moist for slicks on Friday and Saturday and on Sunday it was better but it still wasn't hooked up. It just gets too dusty when it dries out for slicks.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

bingo!!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome vid griz. finally got to see one of my cars in promofo video. Nitro cars put down too much oil i think to run full slicks anyways.


----------



## Mrcomputer (Jul 1, 2007)

jerry23 which car was yours the one crashing ... any very good viedo ..


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i saw one shot of my car coming over the mole hill. not crashing suprising enough.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

no way!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> The track had a nice looking groove and had just as much as the old Performance did. I've heard it is the same dirt as what PR had but do you remember what happened when it was moved outdoors? Same priniciple, you wouldn't have been able to run slicks, it was too moist for slicks on Friday and Saturday and on Sunday it was better but it still wasn't hooked up. It just gets too dusty when it dries out for slicks.


Thats why your the spikey haired one bro!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Still feeling like I've been run over*

I think I overdid it a bit too much Sunday. I've been laying around most of the day and I'm still beat. Doubt I'll be doing any video this weekend. Although I might try and get down to the drag boat races in Marble Falls to shoot some. Got the part ordered for my monopod but its not going to be here in time for the weekend. Should be able to get back on the footage tomorrow. At least I'm hoping I'll feel better by then. At least I got one out before the big crash I have never done too well in the heat even before I got sick. Now it really jacks with me. But cooler temps are on the way so no biggie really. I usually stay in starting in early July so this year has been pretty good actually.

Griz


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dude. I love drag boats. wish i woulda planned on going.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

have a link to the info?


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

The drag boat races at Marble Falls are the best, they got way more top fuel hydros than any other drag boat race in Texas. At least they did back in the day when I used to go with my dad.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah....those are insane! I used to have a HD demo DVD for plasma TV's when I worked at Best Buy and they had a segment on the races at Marble falls........talk about a dangerous sport!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Here is a link*

http://www.marblefallslakefest.com/ That is the website to go to for information. I haven't been to this one yet even though I've lived here almost 3 years now. The last couple of years the wind was bad and the speeds were low. Hopefully this year it will be nice and calm. ******* Jedi is playing Sat night. One of my favorite local bands. 20 bucks to watch the races. I used to go every year when I was a kid. They had them at Marine Creek Lake in Ft Worth. And I've gone to watch them in Benbrook as well. Anything with a big motor and lots of speed gets my attention 

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Arena Truck B-Main*

Well I finally felt decent today so I cranked out another video. This one is the B-Main for the Arena Trucks. Started on the Gas Truck A-Main as well that one will be the next one out.

Embedded
www.promofo-racing.org/Hou-Reg-B-Trug.html

Download
www.promofo-racing.org/video/Gulf/Hou-Reg-B-Trug.wmv

 ---------- Ready for viewing around 7am ---------- 

Griz


----------

